# Want to get Suffocation/Dying Fetus tone



## Soubi7string (Nov 20, 2012)

alright so I have good enough gear to get the tone. I just don't know what the settings are and what have you.
Current rig:
Ampeg VH-140c
Boss NS-50 through the FX loop
Line 6 G50 wireless
Crate Blue Voodoo cab with V-30's ran mono
B.c.Rich JRV 7 string
with a 1 meg pot in the volume with a DiMarzio Dactivator in the bridge and Liquifire in the neck.

Any help on getting either bands tone?
I REALLY would like to get Suffocation's tone from their self titled album but if I can't get close to it I'd dig getting Dying Fetuses tone from Infatuation With Malevolence.
any help is appreciated.


----------



## charles22880 (Nov 20, 2012)

the ampeg was the staple sying fetus tone on the demos and first couple of full lengths. i have seen pics of terrence hobbs using the ampeg recently. so you are good to go.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd cut some treble and boost the bass and mids for the Suffocation self-titled tone. That tone's kinda round and warm. Use a good amount of gain too.

The Dying Fetus tones in the Infatuation era sound pretty scooped to me so try that maybe.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Nov 20, 2012)

I would also get a good EQ pedal so you have more tone shaping ability. Pretty sure John from Dying Fetus uses a Boss EQ into the front of his Ampeg.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Nov 20, 2012)

charles22880 said:


> the ampeg was the staple sying fetus tone on the demos and first couple of full lengths. i have seen pics of terrence hobbs using the ampeg recently. so you are good to go.



Hmmm so no Peavey XXX? He was using that for quite a while. Last time I saw Suffocation he still had a XXX and Guy had an ENGL Savage, but I will be seeing them in a couple weeks, so I will find out what they are using. Their setups are usually pretty basic though. Head and cab with a noise gate and not much else.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 20, 2012)

Terrence uses XXX through a vader cab with a boost pedal(unsure of which) very simple setup. guy uses a powerball through a vader cab


----------



## Thep (Nov 20, 2012)

thrsher said:


> Terrence uses XXX through a vader cab with a boost pedal(unsure of which) very simple setup. guy uses a powerball through a vader cab



I think the boost Suffocation is using are the godlyke tubescreamers


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 20, 2012)

You could always try suffocating a fetus.

But yeah, pretty sure it's Ampeg and TS (I'm assuming TS9 but I could be wrong) for the core of the tone.


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Nov 20, 2012)

Thep said:


> I think the boost Suffocation is using are the godlyke tubescreamers



Possibly for the album Suffocation, to get that "bumble bee" sound.

The Pierced From Within tone sounds like he's using a high gain pedal, like a Metal Zone, as a boost.


----------



## charles22880 (Nov 21, 2012)

the exact amp pedal set-up on pierced from within was a marshall valvestate with a korg g1


----------

